# Need new bindings for my new board



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

flow fuse would pair up nice
if you been riding for 15+ you are probably getting on in age and would rather strap in standing up


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Medium/soft and playful yet responsive = Union contact pros. One of the best bindings I've ever rode.


----------



## IowaBoarder (Jun 3, 2015)

larrytbull said:


> flow fuse would pair up nice
> if you been riding for 15+ you are probably getting on in age and would rather strap in standing up


I wouldn't say 29 is "getting on in age" by any stretch. For some reason I've never liked the look of flow bindings. Looking more traditional strap instead of step in.



Brewtown said:


> Medium/soft and playful yet responsive = Union contact pros. One of the best bindings I've ever rode.


I've heard a lot about these and have seen them for fairly cheap lately, will definitely look into them further.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

IowaBoarder said:


> I wouldn't say 29 is "getting on in age" by any stretch. For some reason I've never liked the look of flow bindings. Looking more traditional strap instead of step in.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot about these and have seen them for fairly cheap lately, will definitely look into them further.


Hahaha :facepalm1: Not ready for a walking stick just yet then. Union bindings are pretty solid Now Selects might be worth a look as well as Rome Katana


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't understand the part where Flows are the only bindings that you can strap in while standing up. I strap on my bindings, while standing up, using Burtons, Unions, etc. 

Either way, here are some suggestions

Burton Cartels, Burton Malavita, Union Contact Pro, Union Force, Union Trice, Rome Katana


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Favorite bindings as of lately are Rome Katanas, Flow NX2 Hybrid, Flux DS, K2 Lien FS or AT, or Ride Revolts. If EST then Stay Calms.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Burton Genesis or Cartels


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> Medium/soft and playful yet responsive = Union contact pros. One of the best bindings I've ever *ridden*.


/grammar

Contact Pros are probably a good choice.

and lulz at the "getting on in years" comment. next season will be my 15th, and I'm only 26.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Medium/soft and playful yet responsive = Union contact pros. One of the best bindings, *I ever rode*. 

Better, shorter, faster.




alchemy said:


> /grammar
> 
> Contact Pros are probably a good choice.
> 
> and lulz at the "getting on in years" comment. next season will be my 15th, and I'm only 26.


Union bindings work, don't get me wrong.

But nothing stands out to me to make me want them.

I've used em, they were just bindings. 
That's it.

Most other binding companies have @ least one feature, if not more?

That makes me want to try em &/or keep using them.

Not Union, not that they're missing anything either.

Mine broke down fast, the screws were soft, one side of each highback was already stripped when I got them, barely used.

The guy I sold em too, was not impressed when they showed up.

He was mad at me.
Had to send him screen shots of our conversation, in which I said "don't buy them, buy this other pair, that I think are better & I'll sell them to you for cheaper"

He liked how they looked.

Can't remember the exact model? But they were uber expensive & close too, if not @ the top of the food chain.

Not sure the year on them? They were prolly 3 or 4 years old? No idea, maybe they're better now?

I never hear anyone say what they specifically like about them?
Just, "they're awesome" shit like that.

But I do hear people whine about what they don't like about them.

Note to Union bindings.
If they are seriously better than before? Send me a pair & I'll try em out.
If you don't send me a pair? I will take that as a "No, they're not better. What's the point of sending a pair"

Please don't send me a shitty pair,:embarrased1: if you do send one.
You'll never hear the end of it, haha.
Fo Realz.:hairy:


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So I just read your whole post and am now editing my suggestions vader on the Draft.

Flux RL, K2 Lien FS, Flow Five, Salomon District.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Nivek, have you tired out the K2 lien AT? how was it? thanks!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I own some. They're on my Derby Snake. They're one of my favorite bindings right now.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Medium/soft and playful yet responsive = Union contact pros. One of the best bindings, *I ever rode*.
> 
> Better, shorter, faster.
> 
> ...


Not sure what "features" you're looking for TT. 

What do you mean your screws were soft? We use grade 8.8 steel on everything. 

I'm thinking you had an old pair of FC's. Some of that hardware was anodized aluminum. Also, the carbon HB on that model would strip out if the forward lean adjuster started getting loose. 


Since starting the brand, the goals have been simple. Light, strong and no BS. 

The BS side can be debated, but the fact is, we have the lightest model in every pricepoint across the category. According to our impact and pull tests in the lab, we have the strongest as well. 

Not to go on a name dropping festival here, but the reason so many pros (who don't make a dime from union) choose Union is because they are light, dependable, and perform the way they like. Pat Moore, Arthur Longo, Temple Cummins, Forest Bailey, and on and on and on and on. 140+ pro, semi pro, legend, and etc... Not all of them even get bindings for free. 

I'm not by any means claiming that Union is for everybody. Some people here swear by "x" brand, and that's great. 

Tell you what - I'll send your buddy Patterson a new set this fall. You can either try his, or try Pensiero's next time you're up there.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

My only issue with Union bindings is the screws have a tendency to fall out usually when you least want them to. Loctite is definitley your friend with them.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Not sure what "features" you're looking for TT.
> 
> What do you mean your screws were soft? We use grade 8.8 steel on everything.
> 
> ...


Not sure which model these are?

But these are them. 


They worked fine for me, but were a bit too big.
I'm not saying anything was particularly shitty. Minus the soft hardware.

I just didn't see a lot of bells & whistles.

Not that I need bells & whistles, but they are usually what drives me to try a new/different brand.

The base plate pad on mine was broken when I got them, not a big deal.
Didn't affect anything what so ever.

Still, nobody likes their shit to break.

The baseplate pad, has 3 adjustments to slide forward & back.

When you took it off & flipped the pad over there were 2 little bumps to guide the the whole over the nut, BUT those little bumps were only on the center hole, on the underside of the pad.

When I put it @ the farthest in or farthest out, it wouldn't sit right because those bumps were no longer dropping into the guide hole.
There needed to be a set of guide bumps for each setting, or none @ all.

The little bumps caused it to sit high & rock back & forth.

That caused other problems, because those little plastic bumps were so tiny, they were getting compressed.
That created slop, that slop would then make the pad slip back into the center guided hole..

That wrecked the three holes on the top side of the pad, turning it into one solid slot, that just slid back & forth.

It wouldn't come off but would slide back & forth about an inch.

I do believe these bindings were up there on the food chain?
These were pricey, no?
I got them with a Skunk Ape. So not sure on the actual cost.


Hmmm, yeah, sending Patterson a pair. Haha, yeah, that's not really doing it for me.

For one, he's spoiled enough as it is, the bastard:finger1:
Secondly, I've never ridden with Jeff outside of the one time @ Baldface.
He doesn't ride with common folk.
Trying them @ Baldface, haha, I wasn't supposed to be there the first time, there's a pretty good chance I'll never make it back there.

Thirdly & far more importantly.

He doesn't come on here or anywhere talkin' about which or what bindings he likes or dislikes.

He is in here, but he comes in here with his own agenda. 
That's it, that's all.

I'd bet my life his inbox doesn't fill up twice a week with people askin' this or that?

Doubt he's ever had a single pm?

I on the other hand, despite being a loud mouth retard, tell it like it is. Straight up, no fuckin' bull shit. 
If something sucks ass, you better believe, I'm gonna let everyone know. 

I'm on here everyday like clockwork, year round, spreading the stoke.

I don't get paid to bullshit people into buying shitty gear.
So I have no qualms about speaking the truth.

Lately all my RIDE gear has been dying on me, that, and I mentioned to one of the RIDE demo guys last month that I snapped 2 of my Slackcountry's.

He made a big stink about how that was impossible to do, in front of a whole bunch of people. He then went on & on about "even if that did happen, which it couldn't have. That would be warrantied."

K cool that sounds great, told him I had some pics I would show him.

Bout an hour later I was able to download a couple that I posted here.

Went to show dickhead & he totally blew me off, nobody was around, so he dropped the show.

Basically told me to beat it.

Not fuckin' cool in my eyes!!!!

I've been writing a big long "DON'T EVER BY RIDE GEAR" post that's not finished yet.
But when it is, nobody in here will will ever buy their fuckin' garbage again.

Now, I'm not saying I'm gonna write a nasty about Union, your gear is fine-ish:dry:. Plus, & more important in my eyes, you guys haven't wronged me.
I take that shit personally.:hairy:

But, I am throwin' it out there, that when something is awesome & I like it.
I also tell everyone how awesome it is.

You believe your bindings are the best?

Convince me.

I'll let everyone know.


TT


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

*...*

The reason I'm as active on SBF as my job allows, is to answer questions and hopefully solve problems anybody may have. It's a great place to get feedback as well. 

To answer your question - Yes, I truly and honestly believe we make the best bindings. Maybe I've brainwashed myself, but we work hard to make the best bindings we possibly can. We use the best materials possible and are the only company doing it's own manufacturing. There's a reason that there aren't very many binding suppliers. If it was easy, everybody would be doing it. 

I'm totally good with your opinion about Union. It sounds like you didn't have the best experience. Maybe it was because they were the wrong size. Maybe it's because they were damaged when you bought them new. Or maybe they're just not for you. 

So yeah, if anybody has feedback, it's a good time of the year to let it be heard. Thanks Timmy.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure what TT is talking about with soft hardware either. But high TPI does cause easy cross threading. Something we have dealt with quite a lot at the shop. Both with customer bindings and a few straight out of the box. Specifically with highback/strap through bolts. Which I think is an easy solution. Step-wave washer and bolt. Keeps things from backing out and then you can use a lower TPI. Other than that I still hear enough stories of heelcups sliding out suddenly and early wear of straps to make me think those two issues aren't one time flukes either.

My only other current issue is the combination of stock forward lean and highback shape. Factories, Rice's, and Forces all have stock forward lean. I really thought the whole backlash towards Burton and their eventual departure from that shape would have warded off any other brand from doing it. Union highbacks have no sort of recurve at the top to relieve calf bite and those of us that like zero forward lean literally can only achieve it with Union by entirely removing the block. Taking off pieces should not be the solution. ZERO FORWARD LEAN PLEASE.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Medium/soft and playful yet responsive = Union contact pros. One of the best bindings, *I ever rode*.
> 
> Better, shorter, faster.
> 
> TT


and quite incorrect.

but those Union's you tried, while they probably did fetch a pretty penny on eBay, it was because of the limited quantity of that model, not because they were "high up the food chain." they were the Team model, given to reps, flow riders, and team members. so still nice bindings, obviously, but Union's are pretty solid all the way down the line. I remember reading an interview with Joe Sexton a few years back saying he was still riding a pair of DLX's (their "pricepoint" model) from Union's first year.

and complaining about worn/broken pieces on something you acquired used isn't a very strong argument.

I've had three pairs since 2007, two have since been frankened together, but the parts from that original pair are still going strong.


----------



## IowaBoarder (Jun 3, 2015)

So I've landed on the Flux RLs after some further research but now it comes down to actually buying them. I'm a 9.5 boot size which based on their size chart is a M. Should I go with the Medium? Is there enough room to get them down tight? Or size up to the large and know there's plenty of room?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Go with the mediums


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I looked into those union pros, but how come those bindings, along with almost every other binding ever made, don't state if they have an adjustable heel cup?????? Maybe I'm missing something but I haven't seen that listed anywhere.

Why would anyone buy a binding without an adjustable heel cup? What is the reasoning for having half the binding foot bed sticking off one end or the other?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

alchemy said:


> and quite incorrect.
> 
> but those Union's you tried, while they probably did fetch a pretty penny on eBay, it was because of the limited quantity of that model, not because they were "high up the food chain." they were the Team model, given to reps, flow riders, and team members. so still nice bindings, obviously, but Union's are pretty solid all the way down the line. I remember reading an interview with Joe Sexton a few years back saying he was still riding a pair of DLX's (their "pricepoint" model) from Union's first year.
> 
> ...


Phew, thanks for the grammar lesson. 
I doubt any of these Engrish majors understood it?

Cool, that makes me happy I'm glad they weren't high up the food chain.
I can't imagine what the lower end ones wouldn't been like

Um yeah, have you looked at the pic of those bindings?
They were used maybe 3 times, maybe?

Since when is it okay, to have a binding break after only 3 uses?
Regardless of who uses it?

That has never been okay in my book, never.
It shouldn't be okay in anyone's book.

I think that's a pretty strong argument.

But.....

I just picked up a another pair of unions, can't recall the model off the top of my head?
They do look like a better binding than the first one, so I'm hopin' for good things.

I got em for pretty cheap too, way:jumping1: cheaper than the other bunk pair.
Haha, cause they're kinda fallin' apart already

Only cosmetically, as far as I can tell?
I don't give a rats ass about that shit though, so we're good so far.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Medium/soft and playful yet responsive = Union contact pros. One of the best bindings, *I ever rode*.
> 
> Better, shorter, faster.
> 
> ...


You are so special Timmow!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> You are so special Timmow!


I know, I know.:embarrased1:

It just takes longer for some people to clue in I guess?

I hear you're joinin' the big board boys club.
Haha, you can only fight it so long.

You think 64 is big now, haha.
I say, by the end of next season, that'll be your go to size.
62, 64, somethin' like that:hairy:

You'll think 180+ is big. haha

Just for shits & giggles, ask Vince what he thinks about you tryin' a wide model. Haha, unless you're scared? Haha
I already know what he's gonna say.

So yeah, next season. 62 X in somethin'? I don't know which one yet?
I'd officially call it right now, but you'd be a stubborn ass & purposely not pick it.

I can see the future.
That's fuckin' special baby WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
(Whilst doin' the Ric Flair strut) haha.


TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my replacement Rome Katana toe strap, only been a few months now, season getting closer, emails seem to be getting lost in space!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Bertieman said:


> Why would anyone buy a binding without an adjustable heel cup? What is the reasoning for having half the binding foot bed sticking off one end or the other?


Ask snowklinger.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Bertieman said:


> I looked into those union pros, but how come those bindings, along with almost every other binding ever made, don't state if they have an adjustable heel cup?????? Maybe I'm missing something but I haven't seen that listed anywhere.
> 
> Why would anyone buy a binding without an adjustable heel cup? What is the reasoning for having half the binding foot bed sticking off one end or the other?


Pretty sure all Union bindings have an adjustable heel cup so....

Most if no all burton bindings that I know of have a fixed heel cup. The 3-hole/4-hole/(not sure about "reflex" style discs) can be adjusted heel to toe with the disc. The EST also have some heel to toe adjustment ability. I am not an industry insider/expert so I can't speak on every manufacturer but I don't see what the big deal is anyway.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

ETM said:


> I'm still waiting for my replacement Rome Katana toe strap, only been a few months now, season getting closer, emails seem to be getting lost in space!


What happen to the toe strap?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Bertieman said:


> I looked into those union pros, but how come those bindings, along with almost every other binding ever made, don't state if they have an adjustable heel cup?????? Maybe I'm missing something but I haven't seen that listed anywhere.
> 
> Why would anyone buy a binding without an adjustable heel cup? What is the reasoning for having half the binding foot bed sticking off one end or the other?


I hit you back on your PM. 

All Union bindings have adjustable heelcups. Extruded Aluminum. Even the kid's binding.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I hit you back on your PM.
> 
> All Union bindings have adjustable heelcups. Extruded Aluminum. Even the kid's binding.


I don't mean to rip on Union bindings, I haven't used enough of em:embarrased1:

The newer ones I just got, look pretty good.

Plus I have to give ya props for comin' in here, & dealin' with guys like me.

You gotta be diplomatic & sometimes , that's tough to do.

Prolly why you don't see a lot of em?


So, we're all good. Hugs & kisses ya de ya:blahblah::blahblah:
K..... send me some bindings.:hairy:


TT


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I don't mean to rip on Union bindings, I haven't used enough of em:embarrased1:
> 
> The newer ones I just got, look pretty good.
> 
> ...



Haha. I usually check SBF daily, even though I don't post daily.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Haha. I usually check SBF daily, even though I don't post daily.


Copy that, I'll pm ya my shipping info.:hairy:


TT


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

God, I was so disappointed with my Union Flites. Will you send me a pair of Factories for free?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> Ask snowklinger.


lolwut

I do prefer a unibody plastic design but have no bone to pick with Union.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> lolwut
> 
> I do prefer a unibody plastic design but have no bone to pick with Union.


Didn't say you did. He asked "Why would anyone buy a binding without an adjustable heel cup?" and I just told him to ask you, since you once said about Cartels that "I like the fact that their bindings are one piece and not adjustable, it is a selling feature for me".


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> Didn't say you did. He asked "Why would anyone buy a binding without an adjustable heel cup?" and I just told him to ask you, since you once said about Cartels that "I like the fact that their bindings are one piece and not adjustable, it is a selling feature for me".


yea I was just wondering what I said lol

Some people I know struggle with the lack of adjustment on a unibody, like size 10.5-11.5, however I am not one of them.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> yea I was just wondering what I said lol


So use your 6,000th post to informing us exactly why.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Anticrobotic said:


> God, I was so disappointed with my Union Flites. Will you send me a pair of Factories for free?


Does your inbox fill up every day with people askin' you which board & what bindings should I put on it?

Were you really disappointed in your union flites.
If you answered yes to both of those?

I'd prolly think about it?

Maybe you got a shitty batch or maybe you're/I'm partly retarded?
Doesn't matter. If that many people are all over you.
I want your experience to be good.

Lots of bindings get given out to people who do far less, so yup.
I shoot that guy a pair.

Especially if he's got a big mouth & is super handsome.

Fuckin' rights I do.:hairy:


TT


----------

